

Climbing the corporate elliptical machine - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/04/corporate-elliptical-machine.html

======
swombat
I guess the question can be rephrased to: Do you have a destination?

If your aim is to just "keep climbing to the top", then you're on a
threadmill.

If your aim is to "get to a specific place in your life", then you may be on a
ladder, though it's arguable whether you're on the right ladder. If the ladder
doesn't involve doing the thing that you want to do once you get "there",
you're probably on the wrong ladder.

